# Awning will not roll in



## Cowboy satan (Jul 9, 2017)

Have a 2017 Gulfstream Conquest this is the first time we have used the camper the awning rolled out fine but when we went to leave the awning would not roll in. It went about a quarter of a turn and stopped need advice on what to do to get it rolled back in.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 10, 2017)

Manual or automatic.  If automatic the fuse probably blowed.  If Manual spring either broke or the lock has not been released.  If it's the spring you should be able to roll by hand.  What brand awning is it?  Good luck


----------

